

Learn the ropes of Mobile Services with Brent Simmons (iOS/Windows Azure) - leejoramo
http://www.windowsazure.com/en-us/develop/mobile/ios/

======
leejoramo
Interesting to see long time Mac/iOS developer Brent Simmons collaborating
with Microsoft in this way. Is MS beginning to adapt to the realities of
mobile? I see that they also have resources for Android.

